# Be aware what heater you install



## BPJOOP93 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a high efficinecy house furnace in my garage. it worked great when i put it in 4/5 years ago but last year it would run non stop and only get to the mid/high 50s. i talked to local HVAC  guy and he told me the HE units are designed to not freeze they crack the heater box because water sets in them and will freeze overnight. i talked really nice to him and he found me a used non H/E unit for free!!!! its 9 years old but looks like new. i had a 64k unit and now have a 100k unit. my garage is 24x36 with 10ft ceilings this should rock. if this has already been brought up i apologize but its just something to keep in mind


----------



## jams001 (Nov 13, 2008)

that is wonderful topic thanks for that really kind of topic you have posted here in your forum


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

BP you can install a high efficiency unit in the garage ( BUUUUT ) you need to keep the garage above freezing if you do . Yes most of the HF units are condensing units ( they produce condensation as they run ) which means they can freeze and be damaged if you let them go below freezing . This is why by code we cannot put one in an attic or crawlspace.


 Rick


----------

